# Eating Melted plastic?



## PiscesMama24 (Jul 2, 2007)

Okay, so I'm freaking out! I was preparing chili for tonight's dinner and dumped the ground beef into the saute pan to brown. Well, I checked back in a couple of minutes to start to break it up and the piece of plastic from the meat container was melted to the bottom of the saute pan! (With all the beef and onions!) I immediately turned off the stove and pulled the plastic off, then took the bits and pieces of melted plastic out of the beef. I moved everything to a different saute pan, and started over. Problem is, I could still smell a bit of melting plastic when I started my "do over" sauteing.

It's raining outside and I didn't want to make the trek to the store again with DD, so I told myself that it's okay, and it's not going to hurt us once. Problem is, I can't stop thinking about it and wondering if the toxic chemicals have already leached out and into our food. Do you think we should still eat it? It feels like such a shame to waste all that food (since by this time I've already mixed the meat in with the rest of the chili ingredients in the crock pot. WWYD?


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Personally, I would probably still eat it. But I'm a crazy like that!


----------



## avent (Mar 13, 2006)

I would eat it.







:


----------



## zoe196 (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm guessing you might have already eaten it by now?







: If it smelled like plastic I probably wouldn't eat it, if it tasted like plastic I DEFINATLY wouldn't eat it. What did you do?

Zoe, mama to Thomas 1/06


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I would not eat it. But then, I'm weird like that


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I wouldn't eat it. But then my sister would roll her eyes at the thought of my being so silly. What did you do?


----------



## PiscesMama24 (Jul 2, 2007)

Well , that's two yes's, and two no's. I should've started a poll!







It's still cookin' away in the crock pot. DH just got home and said it smelled good and he can't wait to eat







I haven't told him yet about the plastic. Um...I think we'll probably....eat it??? Is that bad?


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd eat it. If I wasn't a vegetarian, that is








Tell us if you could taste anything funny!


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd eat it.


----------



## vitochka (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd never eat it. Plastic is something I try to avoid at all coat.


----------



## PiscesMama24 (Jul 2, 2007)

We ate it







No plastic taste or smell. Didn't even have to break the news to DH. What he doesn't know won't hurt him...right?


----------

